# Donny - Blue Colourpoint Selkirk Rex - 3 yrs old.



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

Donny - Blue Colourpoint Selkirk Rex - 3 yrs old.
Beautiful big boy he is an ex stud - very affectionate.

Neutered/microchipped and had his 1st vaccination and will another in 3 weeks time.










Please contact Patsy at
Tel: 01933 387658 or 07954 571814
Email: [email protected]
Website: Rushden Persian Rescue

if you are interested in homing them

Please say you heard about them from the Animal lifeline UK Team


----------

